# Ridewithme38



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone been in contact with Ride?

He hasn't been on TUG since Sept. 27th and hasn't posted since August.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Has anyone been in contact with Ride?
> He hasn't been on TUG since Sept. 27th and hasn't posted since August.



Perhaps he got a life.  

He was a bit "off," but I hope he's okay.
His posts were certainly entertaining.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 20, 2011)

I miss him too


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

You know your popular when you are gone for a while and people ask where you are. Though since he isn't here, I guess he really doesn't know how popular he is.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> You know your popular when you are gone for a while and people ask where you are. Though since he isn't here, I guess he really doesn't know how popular he is.



Ironic, isn't it?,


----------



## sail27bill (Oct 20, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I miss him too



Ditto.  His posts were very entertaining.  I hope all is well with him and his family.

Anita


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 20, 2011)

Our wayward lad.

Maybe he got a second job or a girlfriend?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Perhaps he got a life.



With almost 5000 posts yourself, and me with 7500+, I think we fall in to a similar category.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> With almost 5000 posts yourself, and me with 7500+, I think we fall in to a similar category.



uh oh, count me in too


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 20, 2011)

He hasn't been posting over yonder either.

I miss him - hope he's OK (after the Dave M. went missing episode)

Haven't seen the only poster on my ignore list either (e.bram).

I don't :ignore: :ignore:  him (nevermind) -- oh crud, he just showed up on the "breaking LV" thread.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's amazes me all the people that miss him now. I recall some not so kind responses to some of his posts when he was here. I guess you don't know what you have until it is gone.


----------



## CarolF (Oct 20, 2011)

I miss him too.  Hope all is OK.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> You know your popular when you are gone for a while and people ask where you are. Though since he isn't here, I guess he really doesn't know how popular he is.





heathpack said:


> Ironic, isn't it?,



Zen and the Art of Posting.   

Hope all is okay with Ride ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> With almost 5000 posts yourself, and me with 7500+, I think we fall in to a similar category.





pjrose said:


> uh oh, count me in too



Upping Your Post Count is a perfectly legitimate endeavor IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe he's in jail?  :hysterical:


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 20, 2011)

Was thinking the very same thing a few days back.  Where's Ride?  I got the impression he enjoyed the banter as much as we--but who knows.


----------



## geoand (Oct 20, 2011)

The last post that I read of his, he was very concerned about a friend's child who was very sick.  I don't remember the details, but I do remember how concerned he was.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 21, 2011)

I remember him asking about a clothing optional resort.  Maybe he found one and decided to stay.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 21, 2011)

maybe send him a PM?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> maybe send him a PM?



Or an e-mail.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I saw him with a buddy the other day driving...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2011)

Let's all send him an email at 6PM Eastern tonight!  

I will say, "I am missing you on TUG! Come home soon!"


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> I think I saw him with a buddy the other day driving...



Cheech and Chong --- I saw them in person (live show) in 1973 in a show at Princeton University.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, diversity is a wonderful thing.  It takes all kinds to provide variety to this world.  I hope he's ok but perhaps he has found something that better occupies his time!


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm impressed you remember the year   Do you remember the show?





vacationhopeful said:


> Cheech and Chong --- I saw them in person (live show) in 1973 in a show at Princeton University.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 21, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Cheech and Chong --- I saw them in person (live show) in 1973 in a show at Princeton University.



I got to spend a week with that duo when we were the opening act at a local club in 1972. I never laughed so hard.  They are gifted comedians - and great guys.  Carly Simon did a local show  came by to see them - her band played two songs & used my drums!   I'll never forget that gig - it was a true once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 21, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Yes, diversity is a wonderful thing.  It takes all kinds to provide variety to this world.  I hope he's ok but perhaps he has *found something that better occupies his time*!



Better than TUG???
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> I'm impressed you remember the year   Do you remember the show?



I think it was in Mar 1973. I remember my date also. It was at McArthur Theater on the PU campus. I was at Livingston College (New Brunswick's coed school of Rutgers). My former future SIL was a student at PU then. As for remembering the act, I was impressed C & C remember their lines. :ignore: 

Same date I saw an up and coming R & R band with in a bar on Rt 9 going towards the shore. Place was packed.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 21, 2011)

He posted today on the Vapors Forum http://www.vapersforum.com/member.php?u=314

(caution* R*-rated)

So apparently hes OK. from the look of that forum - he just got bored with us old fogies.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 21, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> He posted today on the Vapors Forum http://www.vapersforum.com/member.php?u=314
> 
> (caution* R*-rated)
> 
> So apparently hes OK. from the look of that forum - he just got bored with us old fogies.



Yikes!  What is that Forum?  Scary place.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2011)

It is for people who use electronic cigarettes.  They deliver a does of nicotine without the smoke.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 21, 2011)

I did caution you: for sure *R* rated

He's got over 9000 posts there


----------



## chriskre (Oct 21, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It is for people who use electronic cigarettes.  They deliver a does of nicotine without the smoke.



Yeah sure they do  and I'm sure they deliver other doses of inhalants too.  :ignore: 



ampaholic said:


> He's got over 9000 posts there



That explains an awful lot.


----------



## mecllap (Oct 21, 2011)

Are y'all sure he didn't just change his username to "easyrider"?


----------



## pjrose (Oct 21, 2011)

mecllap said:


> Are y'all sure he didn't just change his username to "easyrider"?



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 21, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> I think I saw him with a buddy the other day driving...




Wow man....  I guess I wasn't too far off...


----------



## Patri (Oct 21, 2011)

When does he have time to work?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 21, 2011)

didnt someone here link an (audio podcast) interview (related to linked forum) where he admitted he trolls nonstop? i actually appreciated his honesty.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 22, 2011)

mecllap said:


> Are y'all sure he didn't just change his username to "easyrider"?



Might be something to that ??

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157513


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2011)

I sort of chastised him about not seeing a doc for a potential health problem. Likely not the thing he wants to hear with what seems to be his choices.

I wish him well, even if he doesn't.

Jim


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 22, 2011)

I thnk he simply got bored here. He came, he riled alot of people up with his post contents, and then moved on when he started to settle in and be accepted. Accepted is not what he's looking for - it isn't where he gets his kicks.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 22, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> I thnk he simply got bored here. He came, he riled alot of people up with his post contents, and then moved on when he started to settle in and be accepted. Accepted is not what he's looking for - it isn't where he gets his kicks.



= Troll
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## SunSandGirl (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh! This thread is :hysterical: !  I haven't been on here for awhile either and I must say I am a bit jealous no one asked where I was.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> Oh my gosh! This thread is :hysterical: !  I haven't been on here for awhile either and I must say I am a bit jealous no one asked where I was.



Ride had amassed over 1400 posts in a little over a year. That was about 3 posts a day. His style also brought a lot of attention to himself.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 22, 2011)

SunSandGirl-  It's not that we didn't miss you; it's just 65 posts only qualifies as a "lurker".  You, obviously have other interests - or, you know all the answers already !!??:ignore:


----------



## easyrider (Oct 22, 2011)

mecllap said:


> Are y'all sure he didn't just change his username to "easyrider"?





ampaholic said:


> Might be something to that ??
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157513



HA HA !   
Tug is one of the few forums that I go to that is rated G even though its members are all adults. This isn't where underage people spend their time,imo, and the need to keep all posts G rated makes this forum not as interesting as some of the others where there is a free exchange of ideas with little moderation. I have learned plenty about time sharing and travel on tug and occasionally have helped others from our travel experiences.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2011)

easyrider said:


> HA HA !
> Tug is one of the few forums that I go to that is rated G even though its members are all adults. This isn't where underage people spend their time,imo, and the need to keep all posts G rated makes this forum not as interesting as some of the others where there is a free exchange of ideas with little moderation. I have learned plenty about time sharing and travel on tug and occasionally have helped others from our travel experiences.



Isn't it great that there are different forums out there that appeal to everyone? Those that like the G rated experience can come here along with those that don't. Those that don't can also go to the other places that permit those types of posts.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 22, 2011)

easyrider said:


> HA HA !
> Tug is one of the few forums that I go to that is rated G even though its members are all adults. This isn't where underage people spend their time,imo, and the need to keep all posts G rated makes this forum not as interesting as some of the others where there is a free exchange of ideas with little moderation. I have learned plenty about time sharing and travel on tug and occasionally have helped others from our travel experiences.


*
"I have learned plenty about time sharing and travel on tug and occasionally have helped others from our travel experiences."*

See, you do like what we do here.  

Without moderation - TUG would be something "different" and I think "less".


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2011)

easyrider said:


> HA HA !
> Tug is one of the few forums that I go to that is rated G even though its members are all adults. This isn't where underage people spend their time,imo, and the need to keep all posts G rated makes this forum not as interesting as some of the others where there is a free exchange of ideas with little moderation.



Many adults do not care for "blue material" either - it's a matter of taste - not just age.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 22, 2011)

mecllap said:


> Are y'all sure he didn't just change his username to "easyrider"?





I thnk you may have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2011)

easyrider said:


> HA HA !
> Tug is one of the few forums that I go to that is rated G even though its members are all adults. This isn't where underage people spend their time,imo, and the need to keep all posts G rated makes this forum not as interesting as some of the others where there is a free exchange of ideas with little moderation. I have learned plenty about time sharing and travel on tug and occasionally have helped others from our travel experiences.



The surprising thing is that even though it is G rated, and you know that it is, you still try your hardest to make it otherwise  .


----------



## pjrose (Oct 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Many adults do not care for "blue material" either - it's a matter of taste - not just age.



Exactly


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 22, 2011)

Some prefer to live in a magical world where everone gets along, nothing is contentious or worse yet, risque (sort'a like WDW's Magic Kingdom). TUG's sanitized version of society in which we all live in peace and harmony, serves them well.

Some prefer to experience the coarseness of life in the real world, where such things are part of reality. TUG's purpose of aiding in the escape from the daily grind and mundane existence of life is a pleasant option, even if sanitized. 

Except of course, for contentious issues like remodeling kitchens, overhanging trees or personal finance.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 22, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Some prefer to live in a magical world where everone gets along, nothing is contentious or worse yet, risque... sort'a like WDW's Magic Kingdom.



You got a problem with us Pixie Dust people?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 22, 2011)

Some people would just go away when a few people post thoughts that are mean spirited or unflatering.

Some people would be upset.

Some people would respond in the same mean spirted or unfriendly way.

So when you wonder why people leave the TUG general forum, its not always the grim reaper, some times its just people weary of your stellar attitudes.

Even though TUG is a relavant and helpfull way to plan vacations and assist with timeshare issues ,it will still need members to continue into the future. Since I am a paid up Tug member and can take your comments with out concern, your just going to have to place me on your ignore list. By placing every one on the list that has an opposing, fresh or funny thought you can keep yourself in never never land and just follow the leader of your click. 

Peace
Rev. Bill


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't really like the ignore feature. I used it once on one poster. Then I was able to see that poster but the content of the post was blocked because they were ignored. It then made me want to know what they were saying. So I now no longer have anyone on the ignore list.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm with Dioxide; I had two people ignored, but also had some perverse fascination with seeing what they were ranting about.  

Neither uses TUG any more, thank goodness!  (And I'm not talking about Ride...he and a few others do/did get kind of contentious, but NOTHING like the others of whom I spoke.)


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2011)

It is completely beyond me why anyone would frequent a place where the discourse is neither civil nor rational (like a great many Internet bulletin boards).  I totally don't care if someone disagrees with my opinion, but if you cannot discuss the topic without resorting to sarcasm, rudeness, profanity, or repeating yourself over & over, I have no use for you.  The low regard that I have for profanity is not prudishness, it's lack of interest in having a conversation with someone who comes across to me as inarticulate.

Increasingly, the modern communication style is evolving to focus on reducing everything to black-and-white, with little appreciation for nuance.  This completely blows my mind, my job is completely about nuance, I spend almost all my time thinking about all those tiny little details that distinguish one scenario from another.  

Thankfully there are some places on the Internet (like TUG) where the rules of normal interaction between people still basically applies.

H


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 23, 2011)

easyrider said:


> ...when you wonder why people leave the TUG general forum, its not always the grim reaper, some times its just people weary of your stellar attitudes.



I'm not sure who among us has a "stellar attitude," mine is mostly hooey (can one say "hooey?").
To prove it, in another forum, I once placed myself on my own ignore list.
I just haven't gotten 'round to it here.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 23, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I'm not sure who among us has a "stellar attitude," mine is mostly hooey (can one say "hooey?").
> To prove it, in another forum, I once placed myself on my own ignore list.
> I just haven't gotten 'round to it here.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

I'll quote you so you can "back door" read your post - just in case you got around to it


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know what a stellar attitude is?


----------



## pjrose (Oct 23, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know what a stellar attitude is?



The same as mine!


----------



## pjrose (Oct 23, 2011)

heathpack said:


> It is completely beyond me why anyone would frequent a place where the discourse is neither civil nor rational (like a great many Internet bulletin boards).  I totally don't care if someone disagrees with my opinion, but if you cannot discuss the topic without resorting to sarcasm, rudeness, profanity, or repeating yourself over & over, I have no use for you.  The low regard that I have for profanity is not prudishness, it's lack of interest in having a conversation with someone who comes across to me as inarticulate.
> 
> Increasingly, the modern communication style is evolving to focus on reducing everything to black-and-white, with little appreciation for nuance.  This completely blows my mind, my job is completely about nuance, I spend almost all my time thinking about all those tiny little details that distinguish one scenario from another.
> 
> ...



I want a Like Button!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know what a stellar attitude is?


Well, if  this resource is to be believed, then I'd say most regular contributors to TUG have a stellar attitude.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2011)

*I miss Ride, too.  I keep thinking he will see the thread and come back.*

I thought Ride was a grouchy old guy who came here to harass us all because we were stupid to buy timeshares.  I thought he was clueless.  He was somewhat, but not in a bad way, but in an "I'm interested in this concept" kind of way.  

When I found out he is just a kid of about 30 who was curious and tempted to buy (finally did buy), and all of the negative was to see if we could defend the timeshare idea, I came to like him.  He took the advice and found himself a free Patriot's Place 2 bed lockout week 27.  

He is a good guy, a bit of a chauvinist, but a good guy nonetheless.


----------



## geoand (Oct 23, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Well, if  this resource is to be believed, then I'd say most regular contributors to TUG have a stellar attitude.



I think that applies to us irregular and or infrequent posters who do or do not proooof reand their posts beforing posting also.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2011)

geoand said:


> I think that applies to us irregular and or infrequent posters who do or do not proooof reand their posts beforing posting also.


I think it does, too!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

maybe he just doesn't need us anymore.

He learned what he needed to learn. 

Got a great deal. Used his timeshare. And now he has it down. 

I would think that this is not the most satisfying place to be a troll. Most ot the people here will respond with kindness even when someone is trolling. 

There just isn't much sport in trolling here.

elaine


----------

